Ask HN: Which web browser do you use (for testing) while developing website? - startupflix
======
st3fan
Firefox.

~~~
Artemix
I also use firefox, firstly because I just like using it. It's lightweight,
it's fast, it's fancy.

Secondly because I have a huge preference for Firefox dev tools over other
solutions (I find chrome dev tools really impractical and counter-intuitive)

~~~
startupflix
Thank you

------
stop5
chromium and firefox stable and nightly

~~~
startupflix
Reason?

